# ψιλή κυριότητα = bare ownership, naked ownership



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Όπως λοιπόν λέγαμε με την Αλεξάνδρα πέρυσι τον Ιούλιο κοροϊδεύοντας το Μέγκα, η κυριότητα είναι ψιλή και όχι *_υψηλή_. Ας πούμε επίσης ότι αγγλιστί αποδίδεται *bare ownership*, μιας και το αναφέραμε.

Και όπως είχα πει κι εκεί (αλλά το ξαναλέω κι εδώ γιατί τόσο ζουμί που έχουν καμιά φορά αυτά τα νήματα στο a funny thing landed, your slip is showing κτλ) τα χάνουμε καμιά φορά, 

Είναι ψηλή, πολύ ψηλή Είναι *ψιλή*.

Ψιλή Κυριότητα

Είναι το εμπράγματο δικαίωμα που απομένει όταν η *πλήρης κυριότητα έχει στερηθεί (αποψιλωθεί*-το πιάσατε εκεί στο Mega;* )* *του εμπράγματου δικαιώματος της επικαρπίας*, δηλαδή της χρήσης και κάρπωσης του πράγματος και συνεπώς έχει περιορισθεί μόνο στην εξουσία διάθεσής του.​
Εδώ και πηγή του όρου αγγλιστί: http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/bare+owner
Και εδώ (111) από ΕΕ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι το λεξικό ελληνοαγγλικών νομικών όρων του Χιωτάκη το αποδίδει και ως *naked ownership*, ωστόσο μετά από έρευνα που έκανα τότε τον Ιούλιο, ανακάλυψα ότι ο όρος είναι συνδεδεμένος με το δίκαιο της Λουιζιάνα(ς) (:)), επομένως θα απέφευγα να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως μετάφραση του ελληνικού όρου.

Επίσης (να δω πόσα έντιτ θα κάνω ακόμα...), ο όρος στο δίκαιο της Λουιζιάνας απαντά και ως *imperfect ownership*.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2010)

Οπότε, ας πάρω τη σκυτάλη από τη μοδερατόρισα για να προσθέσω ότι το "naked ownership" του δικαίου της Λουιζιάνας είναι (όπως ίσως μαντέψατε) άμεση επιρροή (για την ακρίβεια κατά λέξη μετάφραση) του γαλλικού όρου: nue-propriété (και nu-propriétaire ο ψιλός κύριος).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Επίσης, να ρωτήσω και τον Ρογήρο για επιβεβαίωση: σκέφτηκα αρχικά να βάλω τον όρο στο En > El, ωστόσο δε βρήκα κάπου τον όρο ως όρο του αγγλοσαξωνικού δικαίου, παρά μόνο σε μεταφράσεις ως απόδοση του ελληνικού ή του γαλλικού και δίστασα. Είναι όντως έτσι;

Μόλις είδα ότι είχε απαντηθεί παλιότερα και σχετικό ερώτημα στο Proz (χωρίς ωστόσο να επισημανθεί το σύνηθες λάθος της *_(υ)ψηλής κυριότητας_) και επειδή περνάει κι απο 'δώ και η Νάντια και μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί (:)), δίνω και τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο εδώ. 
Αν διορθώσει και κανείς εκεί αυτό το *_πλήρης_ κυριότητας, πολύ θα χαρώ...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2010)

Ούτε εμένα μου προκύπτει κάτι. Οι όποιες ανευρέσεις του όρου αφορούν πάντα απόδοση όρου κάποιου δικαίου της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης (δείτε και τα πενιχρά ευρήματα του EURlex: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Result.do?...xte&chlang=en&RechType=RECH_mot&Submit=Search). Δεν είμαι, όμως, ειδικός, οπότε δεν μπορώ να είμαι κατηγορηματικός ως προς το ότι δεν υφίσταται η έννοια στα δίκαια της αγγλοσαξονικής οικογένειας. 
Ίσως να βοηθούσε για την απόδοση και μια καταγραφή περιπτώσεων όπου για ιστορικούς λόγους υπήρξε διάδραση των αγγλοσαξονικών και των "ηπειρωτικών" νομικών παραδόσεων. Ήδη ανέφερες τη Λουιζιάνα. Θα ήθελα να δω τί γίνεται στο Κεμπέκ (αλλά δεν έχω προς το παρόν πρόσβαση στη σχετική βιβλιογραφία μου).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάποια από τα ευρήματα προέρχονται από τον Καναδά.

Ωστόσο, μόλις άρχισα να αμφιβάλλω και για την απόδοση αυτή.
Το Black's την έχει ως συνώνυμο του trust ownership: A trustee's interest in trust property. Εδώ, pdf. Σελίδα 32, υπάρχει και δυνατότητα αναζήτησης.

Και ορισμός:

*Trust-ownership *- Ownership in trust exists when the title is in the name of a registered owner who may, in fact, be holding title as a trustee for the real or beneficial owner.
http://www.nsrec.ns.ca/extension.php?docex=156
Καναδέζικο το εύρημα, πάλι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2010)

Λοιπόν, ο αστικός κώδικας του Κεμπέκ (http://www.justice.gouv.qc.ca/english/sujets/glossaire/code-civil-a.htm)
χρησιμοποιεί 2 φορές τον όρο ψιλή κυριότητα: στα άρθρα 831 και 2669. Γαλλικό: Nue-propriété. Αγγλικό: bare ownership. ΟΚ, μου φαίνεται η αντιστοιχία (και βάλε, επικουρικώς, και το naked). 
Για το trust ownership επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Duly noted :)

Edit: Παραθέτω και το παρακάτω, είναι ο ΑΚ του Κεμπέκ στον οποίο αναφέρεται ο Ρογήρος. Κάνει μια ώρα να φορτώσει, επομένως ας τον έχουμε εδώ πρόχειρο.





*831*
: A usufruct established on bequeathed property is borne without recourse by the legatee of the
*bare ownership*
.| L'usufruit constitué sur un bien légué est supporté sans recours par le légataire de la
*nue-propriété*
.
*2669*
: A hypothec granted on the
*bare ownership*
does not extend to the full ownership upon extinction of the dismemberment of the right of ownership.|L'hypothèque constituée sur la
* nue-propriété*
ne s'étend pas à la pleine propriété lors de l'extinction du démembrement du droit de propriété.


----------

